# quail



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

Does anyone know where the best place to get a pet quail is? There are so many websites, and most of them have nothing to do with that. 

Thanks.
Rach


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

What kind of Quail are you looking for? Bobwhites? Buttons? Coturnix?


----------



## Snowy_pied_chic (Feb 19, 2009)

Really, the first thing you need to ask is 'can I take care fo a quail?' But that aside, you can get lots of cheap ones at your local market 
And I agree with MaryOfExeter; what type of quail are you looking for?


----------

